# is this website legit???? http://pcsupport.jimdo.com/



## jester1989

so my friend got a phone call and the person who called was support from that website. they said she has been downloading music and spreading a virus on facebook from a file she downloaded on limewire. so she sent him 200 and he installed a antivirus program through her computer.
sounds fake. i cant actually know forsure
thanks in advance


----------



## johnb35

She just got taken to the cleaners.  I would have her call her credit card company and fight payment and then call the company and cancel whatever she got.


----------



## apj101

total, and obvious, scam


----------



## JordyAtkins

Generally you wouldn't just receive a phone call informing you of this. She fell for it hook, line and sinker I'm afraid


----------



## CrayonMuncher

completely agree with the above, hope it is not to late for her.


----------



## matos420

i have also received a call from these guys claiming to be microsoft , some Chinese guys who says his name is steve sturn , they basically wanted me to let them do some kind of changes remotely to remove and prevent certain viruses from corrupting my computer , all i would have to do is follow a few certain steps and that there would be a small fee . i then asked him how he could prove this isn't some scam, he then directed me to a website (http://pcsupport.jimdo.com/), i started reading and noticed there was a lot of grammar mistakes , and i bet a microsoft website would not have these simple grammar issues , i started asking more and more questions but this steve guy wouldn't really answer me . anyway this is most defiantly a scam these guys are pure ****in idiots just out to **** people. 

ps jester1989 let us know how that worked out for you......

matos420


----------



## Russ88765

Usually a representative from a company doesn't just contact and try to do things to your computer, without you requesting the service first. Also there  is no Steve Sturn at Microsoft.


----------



## chamgamer

This website is a scammer, my friends cousin is working currently at microsoft company and his cousin told me that this website is not a legit nor affiliate to their company. He said if you want to make sure if the website is legit to the microsoft company the url is in the OS, just click it during the updates.


----------



## matos420

ya i wish i never picked up the phone these cocksuckers will burn in hell, i called them back and told the guy he was a fucin asshole and that i will tell every person i know about this scam . so if all u reading this can do the same that would be great , if we get this goin around on facebook maybe we can put an end to this..

matos420


----------



## Demilich

matos420 said:


> i have also received a call from these guys claiming to be microsoft , some Chinese guys who says his name is steve sturn , they basically wanted me to let them do some kind of changes remotely to remove and prevent certain viruses from corrupting my computer , all i would have to do is follow a few certain steps and that there would be a small fee . i then asked him how he could prove this isn't some scam, he then directed me to a website (http://pcsupport.jimdo.com/), i started reading and noticed there was a lot of grammar mistakes , and i bet a microsoft website would not have these simple grammar issues , i started asking more and more questions but this steve guy wouldn't really answer me . anyway this is most defiantly a scam these guys are pure ****in idiots just out to **** people.
> 
> ps jester1989 let us know how that worked out for you......
> 
> matos420



Scammers? Yes. A holes? Opinion. Idiots? No. They make their money that way, and it's not illegal in their country. Although I'm sure we've all received calls, faxes, or e-mails from such scammers before, you must admit there is always someone that will fall, and be taken to the cleaners. Out of the 6,898,701,514 people in the world, it's to be expected. Not everyone is equally smart, or as educated as the next. Just like "sales" on your favorite computer retailer site..some people will believe anything..lolz But it's been that way since the beginning of time. No reason to get upset.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Guys, there's no reason to respond to this thread. We already know it's all scams.


----------

